# Sturgeon help needed



## smokin-jim (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all.

My brother in law asked me to smoke up some sturgeon for him. I have never done this before. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## deadeye (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a recipe given to me by a local guide after I ate some of his smoked sturgeon he had cured with it.  It produces a very sweet meat!

*Lyin’ Jack’s recipe for Jerky, Sturgeon and Smoked Salmon*

I have tried A LOT of different recipes and have never really been that happy with any of them, until now. I use the same ingredients for elk, deer and salmon and it comes out just the way I like it so I thought I would pass it along.

1 cup brown sugar
3 tblsp garlic salt
1 or 2 tblsp soy sauce
1 tblsp minced garlic

Personally, I would substitute garlic powder for the garlic salt, but that is just my preference!

Here is another from Ifish.com, that looks pretty good, and has good reviews, though I have not tried it:

*So called Famous Sturgeon Candy.............*


really good

Anywho, I thought I would share so here it is.

7 cups of water
1 cup kiko man soy sauce
4 cups brown sugar
1 tbl sp onion pwdr
1 tbl sp garlic pwdr
2 tsp all spice I received a lot of e-mails for this recipe, maybe cause I have kind friends or maybe it's
20 whole cloves
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/3 cup of non iodized salt

That�s it give or take a teaspoon or two�..I usually just eyeball everything but it�s pretty close.

Mix all ingredients in a large container (stainless steel, plastic, or glass) set aside.

I usually cut the fish in three sections (tail,mid & forward) once I have my 3 sections I start making long horizontal strips, lets say 10-12 inches long- about � -1 inch wide and 3/8 inch thick. Keep them uniform.

Once you have all the meat in your brine, place something on the fish to keep it from floating to the top, I use coffee saucers or larger plates.

Leave the fish in the brine for 48 hours and stir every 12 hours.

Once your done brining, place on racks to dry for an hour & � before smoking, I don�t rinse off the meat ( don�t jump the gun ) it doesn�t come out as well if you start smoking when it�s still wet.


Use 3 pans of alder back to back and watch the smoking time, it shouldn't take too long since you have thin slices. Don�t wait for all the ash to burn, dump pans out as soon as the main smoke is gone.

I have a big chief smoker so I don't have any control over my heat.
It takes me about 7 hours in cold weather, 5-6 hours in warm weather and maybe 4 hours in hot, hot weather.

Hope this helps!

Deadeye!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Jim, evening 3 years late.... sorry about that......  I smoked sturgeon once... the guy that I was with brought it with him... he had never smoked anything before but knew I smoked fish.... He asked me to smoke it...  I asked him how, temps, time, seasoning, oil ? etc... he said just like regular fish ?????  So I threw it in the smoker..... took it out.... he tasted it.... ONE BITE.... spit it out and threw the rest away.... He said I ruined his beautiful sturgeon....    So to make a short story longer than needs be....  I have no clue... just do not smoke it like I did.... 

That is a true story... Honest... cub scouts honor.... Who could make up a story like that ??????   Dave


----------



## tg pythons (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone know what he means by 20 whole cloves?  I'm assuming garlic....??


----------



## ak1 (Feb 15, 2014)

TG Pythons said:


> Anyone know what he means by 20 whole cloves? I'm assuming garlic....??


No, clove, the spice. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clove


----------



## tg pythons (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply.  Guess it's back to the store for me!


----------



## venture (Feb 15, 2014)

Makes me nervous when people say "cure" in recipes like ths.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tg pythons (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll post a thread tomorrow.


----------

